# your local scorps?



## extrovertinvert (Jun 18, 2005)

I was wondering what are all of your local species of scorpion that you can/have caught where I'm at all I can catch is veajovis carolinianus.


----------



## TheNothing (Jun 18, 2005)

nice looking Vaejovis...

we have U. mordax up here in the PacNW (as well as others that i've not seen yet)


----------



## Black Hawk (Jun 18, 2005)

right here
California is the first on the list, but yeah, mostly U. mordox
EDIT: o yeah, California has the most scorps in it of any state ;P


----------



## misfitsfiend (Jun 18, 2005)

All I've ever found here are C. hentzi. But I dont see anyone else finding them


----------



## Black Hawk (Jun 18, 2005)

my grandparents sent me one ;P , they must not be too hard to find...


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 18, 2005)

i caught one scorpion so far... *sigh*

but i do love her do death

Anuroctonus Phaiodactyls (i think), Swollen Stinger scorp

i have pics, but i can't attach anything while i'm at work 

i live in freakin CA and i've only got one... i possess no skills =P

and she's the only one to tag & envenomate me. but i'm not positiveon the ID so i can't add it to Sting Reports yet, so i'll glom it on here

She is less than 2" face to anus.
I was playing with her and when i was going to put her back in her cage she sort of crawled inbetween my fingers. she started to slip so i increased the pressure i was holding her with slightly. apparently she found this threatening because the next thing i feel is the sand paper tickle of an aculeus sliding into the palm side middle segment of my middle finger.  for about 2 minutes there was a slight white mark a few mm surrounding the puncture site.  the venom felt about like what your eyes do when you are kind of tired. then nothing.

i watched venom drip from the tiny little hole in my finger, other wise i would have thought it was a dry sting.


----------



## Bayushi (Jun 18, 2005)

we have p boreus up here.. was gonna go collecting tomorrow, but my ride had something come up  and had to cancel....


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 18, 2005)

In my case, none at all,   but I'm thinking of moving to Arizona.


----------



## Gsc (Jun 18, 2005)

Texas has many species, but in my area (Brazos Co.) there is only the common Striped Bark Scorpion (C. vittatus).... A few hours west and I start running into more species.


----------



## John Bokma (Jun 18, 2005)

C. flavopictus, sometimes they are too local (meaning they walk in the house or bedroom even).

See http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2005/06/10/

I am working on information pages wrt this species:
http://johnbokma.com/pet/scorpion/buthidae/centruroides/flavopictus/


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 18, 2005)

John Bokma said:
			
		

> C. flavopictus, sometimes they are too local (meaning they walk in the house or bedroom even).
> 
> See http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2005/06/10/
> 
> ...


she found that in her towel!?

why can't *i* be that lucky!

and let me guess... she was not happy?

like someone said: one person's pest is another person's pets


----------



## Black Hawk (Jun 18, 2005)

same with hisser roaches


----------



## John Bokma (Jun 18, 2005)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> she found that in her towel!?
> 
> why can't *i* be that lucky!
> 
> and let me guess... she was not happy?


I just asked, and she was happy with it, she likes scorpions too (not the stings though). She found the little C. gracilis we got. And she considers the scorpions our scorpions 

Next week I want to go to a town that seems to have many scorpions. No idea which kind. Oh, and maybe one day we go to Durango (see: http://www.venenonemia.org/articulo_durangoscorpion.html )


----------



## Menthu_Rae (Jun 18, 2005)

Here's one my mate found in his front yard, he gave it to me (we're in Sydney, Australia)... excuse the pic quality!   I think it's some kind of lychas? Anybody want to help identify it? (if the pics are decent enough)  :wall:  :?


----------



## RobertoMello (Jun 18, 2005)

i live in Rio de Janeiro/Brazil, here i can find...

Tityus serrulatus
Tityus bahiensis
Tityus stigmurus
Tityus costatus

snd once i found
Bothriurus araguaye
Rophalurus rochai

i have the tityus to trade....


----------



## misfitsfiend (Jun 18, 2005)

RobertoMello said:
			
		

> i live in Rio de Janeiro/Brazil, here i can find...
> 
> Tityus serrulatus
> Tityus bahiensis
> ...


 So lucky ... I tried to find those spp. when i went, but couldnt find one.

 How can you send them?


----------



## RobertoMello (Jun 18, 2005)

Fedex....
my country dont permits arthopods as pets, but i have permission because i work with spiders and scorpions at an organization, so im not under the law!


----------



## misfitsfiend (Jun 18, 2005)

RobertoMello said:
			
		

> Fedex....
> my country dont permits arthopods as pets, but i have permission because i work with spiders and scorpions at an organization, so im not under the law!



 Well I'd love to get some... but are you sure customs wont check it before it leaves? (by the way, your country, is my country  )


----------



## RobertoMello (Jun 18, 2005)

PM me misfitsfriend


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi
Mentu: go ask for an ID at the australian scorp forum
Mark Newton will help you out methinks, or one of them will
http://thedailylink.com/phpBB/index.php

hm i see you are already there >.>
maybe post a pic there?

Roberto: you lucky guy... 


EDIT: Menthu, looks like this no? http://www.thedailylink.com/thespiralburrow/species/squama01.html


----------



## Menthu_Rae (Jun 19, 2005)

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> Hi
> Mentu: go ask for an ID at the australian scorp forum
> Mark Newton will help you out methinks, or one of them will
> http://thedailylink.com/phpBB/index.php
> ...


 Hey mate, yeah I've already posted on there (http://thedailylink.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=145) - and yes it does look like Cercophonius squama I think...

http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/c_squama.jpg


----------



## RobertoMello (Jun 19, 2005)

ill post pics from the scorps i found last week, the easier to find is T serrulatus and the hardest is T stigmurus, but my t stigmurus is really beautyful with a clean black stripe on its back! really diferent drom the one you can find on Ythier website!

the first pic is my T stigmurus (i have 4 but this female is separated)






Here you are my T serrulatus comunity! Love them  they do partenogenese, every individual in this sp are females and have 15-20 scorplings each birth.







and here 2 Bothriurus araguaye and a Rophalurus rochai.... soon i will post the T costatus and the T bahyensis...


----------



## haroldo359 (Jun 19, 2005)

wow, you people are looking that have multiple species.  all i can find here is Veajovis carolinianus.


----------



## BooYaKa (Jun 19, 2005)

You are lucky  I'm jealous  I live in Poland where don't live any species...
But I will be in greece soon and I'll try to catch some mesobuthus 
Do You know where I can find them?


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 19, 2005)

BooYaKa said:
			
		

> You are lucky  I'm jealous  I live in Poland where don't live any species...
> But I will be in greece soon and I'll try to catch some mesobuthus
> Do You know where I can find them?


ask Nikos (vardoulas)
he is the KING of mesobuthus capturing!


----------



## BooYaKa (Jun 19, 2005)

Awright I will wait for him in this topic,maybe He will come  and tell me some Mesocapturing tips


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 20, 2005)

Here are my Euscorpius from Corsica
its where i was born so it counts! even though i dont live there
(aka- England is boring )

E.flavicaudis- (best looking claws winner )





E.tergestinus


----------



## fusion121 (Jun 20, 2005)

RobertoMello said:
			
		

> ill post pics from the scorps i found last week, the easier to find is T serrulatus and the hardest is T stigmurus, but my t stigmurus is really beautyful with a clean black stripe on its back! really diferent drom the one you can find on Ythier website!


Very nice scorpions, do you use UV light to find them or just hunt during the day?


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 20, 2005)

John Bokma said:
			
		

> I just asked, and she was happy with it, she likes scorpions too (not the stings though). She found the little C. gracilis we got. And she considers the scorpions our scorpions
> 
> Next week I want to go to a town that seems to have many scorpions. No idea which kind. Oh, and maybe one day we go to Durango (see: http://www.venenonemia.org/articulo_durangoscorpion.html )


very cool!

buena novia


----------



## RobertoMello (Jun 20, 2005)

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Very nice scorpions, do you use UV light to find them or just hunt during the day?


at the day..... day can be found over woods near the wild.


----------



## Ark (Jun 20, 2005)

i live in switzerland we have Euscorpius alpha here in the southern region.


----------



## pandinus (Jun 20, 2005)

locally all that i can find is C. vittatus. because that is the only scorp iin kansas.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jun 20, 2005)

Here in the region where I live ( east of spain) you can find: buthus occitanus, esucorpius flavicaudis and balearicus and besilasius xambeui. 
And in the south of spain you can fin also c. vittatus ( a new invasor) in the west you cand find B. ibericus, and in the african regions of spain a lot of morocco scorpions ( but spanish at last)
At last I only found B.o and E. balearicus.


----------



## pandinus (Jun 20, 2005)

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> Here in the region where I live ( east of spain) you can find: buthus occitanus, esucorpius flavicaudis and balearicus and besilasius xambeui.
> And in the south of spain you can fin also c. vittatus ( a new invasor) in the west you cand find B. ibericus, and in the african regions of spain a lot of morocco scorpions ( but spanish at last)
> At last I only found B.o and E. balearicus.


vittatus?? really??!!


----------



## Nikos (Jun 21, 2005)

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> Here in the region where I live ( east of spain) you can find: buthus occitanus, esucorpius flavicaudis and balearicus and besilasius xambeui.
> And in the south of spain you can fin also c. vittatus ( a new invasor) in the west you cand find B. ibericus, and in the african regions of spain a lot of morocco scorpions ( but spanish at last)
> At last I only found B.o and E. balearicus.


 are you sure about those centruroides vittatus?


----------



## prang11 (Jun 21, 2005)

vardoulas said:
			
		

> are you sure about those centruroides vittatus?


DUH, they can swim you know...  ;P


----------



## ssslither (Jun 21, 2005)

C. exilicauda from my backyard.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes I'm sure. I red it in a official spanish environmental web site. I'll look for it.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 21, 2005)

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> Yes I'm sure. I red it in a official spanish environmental web site. I'll look for it.


 please do and keep us posted. Thanks


----------



## OneSickPuppy (Jun 21, 2005)

damnet ... why am I so far away from finding scorps. houston is hot and humid with high rainfall. yet all we can find is mosquitos.


----------



## Ythier (Jul 29, 2005)

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> And in the south of spain you can fin also c. vittatus ( a new invasor)


Update..
I think you confuse with Isometrus maculatus.
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## darrelldlc (Jul 30, 2005)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> In my case, none at all,   but I'm thinking of moving to Arizona.


Hey, don't forget to visit.  
Darrell.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jul 30, 2005)

as in Taiwan,Liocheles australasiae
as in Canada, Paruroctonus boreus, but havn't seen one yet


----------

